# Getting stronger every day



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

So today I called our auto insurance company and had the policy separated. I pay my car and he'll pay his own. I haven't been able to do 'concrete' things so this is a step. I sent him a short email to let him know that I did it and give him the login and pw for his policy now. 
Nothing personal...short and sweet. I did put "hope you're doing well" Melissa as an ending....maybe he didnt even deserve that. 

Have an interview tmw for a job....wish me luck....that would be huge in feeling I can do this alone.


----------



## SilverPanther (Feb 2, 2012)

Good luck Melissa! Also congrats for taking a step...I know how hard it is. Today I took my husband's name off my bank account- or rather, closed the account that had both our names, and started a new one just in my name. This upset me a lot more than I let on. I just sat there wanting to fall apart and just remaining entirely calm and collected and thinking of how strong I am being and how neccesary all this is. I see it as every day is a battle, and every day that I get through is a victory.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

Silver, I completely understand. I have been 'meaning to' go and get the van that I'm keeping put in my name only. I have the title...its in both our names as "or" so I can do it....I need to do it before he decides to come and take it....but I can't make myself go. I have a near panic attack before I can get there and I turn around or go somewhere else. I also ordered a police report from an incident two years ago when he hit me. I know I should get it but again I can't bring myself to do it. 

I sat here feeling really good about what I just did with the auto ins. and now I'm tearing up. So many tears over someone who doesnt deserve them. I can't wait for the day when I have none left for him.

Hugs!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Melissa- good for you- try to get financial stuff separated as soon as possible- Dont let him bring you down with him-- that's the one thing i did immediately when he left and I am glad i did, since he has always had a problem with debt and impulse spending control and now that im not in charge of "his" money or keeping a him in check on his spending it will escalate . I refuse to let him impact my or my child's financial well being because of selfishness. Be strong I just tried to think of it as "Just business" or just another thing to check off on the on the To Do List when i have done those sort of items. Good Luck- i feel your pain


----------

